# Why are my peacocks losing their color??



## mr.species44 (Sep 6, 2009)

My girlfriend has a 55 gallon stocked with haps and peacocks, and recently all of the peacocks are losing their color. She feeds them NLS Cichlid formula plus she feeds them krill, mysis shrimp, blood worms and algae tabs. Not all at once but she alternates when they get the freeze dried stuff. The new life is their "staple" food any help would be greatly appreciated as she is worried


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

I assume this is a standard 55, 4ft long?

What haps and peacock? Entire stock list please.

How big are they?

How long have they been in the tank?

Can you post pictures so we can have a look and not fly completely blind?

Thanks.


----------



## mr.species44 (Sep 6, 2009)

Its a standard all glass 55 gallon at 4 ft long. The stock list is very long there are red shoulders, red empress, jacobfreibergi (a few variations), swallow tails, sunshine peacocks, tangerine peacocks, taiwanee reefs, stuartgranti (different variations) the list is too long but there is some. Its about 85% males. Its over filtered with an aquaclear 110, a tetra whisper 70 and a sponge filter running off a marineland power head. The sizes of fish range from one and a half inch to almost six inch. Pics of all the fish are impossible to post since im on this site with my cell phone


----------



## mr.species44 (Sep 6, 2009)

Its a standard all glass 55 gallon at 4 ft long. The stock list is very long there are red shoulders, red empress, jacobfreibergi (a few variations), swallow tails, sunshine peacocks, tangerine peacocks, taiwanee reefs, stuartgranti (different variations) the list is too long but there is some. Its about 85% males. Its over filtered with an aquaclear 110, a tetra whisper 70 and a sponge filter running off a marineland power head. The sizes of fish range from one and a half inch to almost six inch. Pics of all the fish are impossible to post since im on this site with my cell phone


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

The problem may be that it is over-crowded and some of the peacocks who are not as aggressive or large are simply getting bullied etc.

How often do you do water changes and how much do you change?


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

The fish may have been hormoned, if they were super electric in color. Now that you have them home and no hormones they could easily be loosing the color. If not its the above mentioned stress of too small a tank.


----------



## mr.species44 (Sep 6, 2009)

She does at least two a week about 10-15% each time and most of these specimens are like 5-6 months old to her


----------

